# my car is low...look here



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well i used to be a usual here till i got my scion, now im at scion forums haha. anyways just wanna post up some pics of my car. i have done a little such as lowering, hid kit, intake, down pipe, and some more but cant remember. the first pic of the car are after i lowered it, the rest are before.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

how do you like that car? I have to admit i'm a fan of the TC. But considerin i most likely will never have the money or time to put any aftermarket toys on my car, i went with the Spec because it had better reviews as far as handling and a bit more power. Not to mention i got a hell of a deal on one anyway; a spec V a price not much higher then a base model sentra's sticker...

always thought of the TC as the "poor man's G35"

P.S. What Forum are you on? I'd like to check it out sometime.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Very nice, I am also a fan of the TC, but I still prefer Nissans. Looks great.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

i dont like TC... its toyota mini celica if you dont know... its very value car compare to honda civic.

nice car


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, it took a while for you guys to reply...but thanks for the kind words. i also think of the tC as a poormans version, but of a SC430. i really enjoy this car, and despite being an auto its pretty quik. i already have alot of plans for it...this august hopefully it will be boosted with a ZPI stage 0 turbo with a TMIC, and Draxas spipe back. i also plan to put volks on in the near future. i am on SOCAL-TC-CLUB.COM and the main forum SCIONLIFE.COM


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

there's not a whole lot of us left here since the change

but i love your car man
im trying to convince my wife to get one


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

what ever happened with "the change" i heard about it..but didnt really know much, whats up with people leaving?

and i have silver volk te37's in my room waitin for tires!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> i also think of the tC as a poormans version, but of a SC430.



that's pretty damn poor.


----------

